# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > 1Kho > [Win] Phần Mềm >  Tổng hợp những phần mềm tập lead guitar

## daynhac.vn

Trong thời buổi công nghệ phát triển như hiện thời thì việc tập đàn guitar đã không còn khó như xưa nữa, đã và đang có rất nhiều áp dụng tương trợ cho việc tự học đàn guitar. Nếu bạn đang sở hữu smartphone hoặc máy vi tính thì thật nhẵn,  đây chính là bài viết bạn cần đọc! 8 phần mềm tương trợ học guitar miễn phí sau đây sẽ giúp bạn tập đàn hiệu quả và khoa học hơn rất nhiều đấy!

1. Guitar Tuner – Chỉnh Dây Đàn
Ngay khi cầm vào đàn, điều đầu tiên cần phải làm đó là chỉnh dây đàn. Đừng nghĩ rằng điều này không quan trọng nhé, cực kỳ quan trọng đấy. Nhất là với những bạn mới bắt đầu tập, đôi tai của bạn chưa quen với âm thanh của guitar, nếu trong quá trình tập âm thanh bị sai lệch thì dần dần sau này sẽ khiến cho bạn cảm âm rất khó. Điều đó sẽ hủy hoại khả năng cảm thụ âm nhạc của bạn đấy!

Có rất nhiều phần mềm HOÀN TOÀN MIỄN PHÍ dùng để chỉnh dây đàn mà bạn có thể tải một cách dễ dàng trên điện thoại. Bạn chỉ việc tìm từ khóa “Guitar Tuner” sẽ thấy rất nhiều sự lựa chọn.
2. Metronome – Máy gõ Nhịp
Cho dù mục đích bạn học đàn là đệm hát hoặc solo, đệm hát hay fingerstyle thì nhịp là điều hết sức quan trọng, phải nói là quan yếu nhất trong việc học đàn. Nhịp chính là điều cơ bản nhất trong âm nhạc mà nếu bạn không nắm vững nhịp thì nói thẳng ra là bạn chưa biết chơi nhạc. Rất nhiều bạn tự tập thường chủ quan không thèm dùng metronome vì nghĩ tôi chắc nhịp rồi nhưng khi bước vào phòng thu hay đánh cho người khác hát là khớp ngay.

Guitar Station đã gặp nhiều trường hợp tự học guitar nhưng không đúng phương pháp hoặc không tìm hiểu kỹ, các bạn đã bỏ qua giai đoạn học nhịp. Thế nên các bạn nghĩ rằng chỉ cần đánh đủ hợp âm, đủ nốt là được. Đó là sai lầm. Nếu không kịp thời sửa sang, duy trì thành nếp thì lúc đó bạn sẽ “ vô phương cứu chữa “ . Lúc đó bạn sẽ không đàn được cho ai hát, không biểu diễn được cho ai xem luôn. Vì âm nhạc dù rằng biến thiên vạn hóa nhưng vẫn phải theo một phạm vi khăng khăng. Đó là NHỊP!

Vậy nên bạn hãy tải ngay một phần mềm Metronome về nếu đó giờ bạn chưa xài luôn và ngay nhé!
3. Chordify.net – Dò hợp âm bài hát bất kỳ
Khi bạn chơi guitar đệm hát, đôi khi bạn sẽ thấy rằng các cao thủ chơi guitar thường có thể dò được hợp âm của một bài hát bất kỳ trong nháy mắt. khờ ở chỗ đó là dù họ chưa nghe bao giờ nhưng điền hợp âm vẫn rất chính xác. Nếu bạn vậy tập dượt thì sẽ có một ngày bạn cũng sẽ làm được như vậy! Còn bây giờ nếu bạn chưa thể dốt nát được như vậy thì hãy dùng Chordify.

phần nhiều những bài hát hiện nay đều được điền hợp âm sẵn trên mạng nhưng nếu chẳng may bạn lại muốn tập một bài mới coong hay một bài “hay quá trời mà không ai biết” thì Chordify chính là điều bạn cần. Dù có đôi chỗ dò ra chưa chuẩn lắm nhưng cũng chuẩn xác đến 80%. Với những bạn đã chơi được một thời gian thì như vậy là quá đủ. Nhưng lời khuyên của tôi đó là đừng quá phụ thuộc phần mềm cảm âm, chỉ khi nào bí quá hẵng xài các bạn nhé. Nếu không bạn sẽ chẳng bao giờ “vượt qua giới hạn tầm thường của loài người” để trở thành một “thánh” cảm âm đích thực!

Phần mềm tương trợ học đàn – Chordify
4. Hợp Âm Chuẩn ( hopamchuan.com )
Tôi còn nhớ cách đây vài năm trong bao đàn của mấy anh em chơi đệm hát lúc nào cũng có mấy cuốn sổ hợp âm to tướng dày cui thế nhưng hiện nay thì khác rồi. Ai xài smartphone cũng tải app Hợp Âm Chuẩn (HÂC) về hết. mặc dầu tên là HÂC nhưng đôi khi có một số bài điền hợp âm vẫn chưa được chuẩn cho lắm nhưng xét cho cùng thì tôi vẫn đánh giá cao phần mềm này vì chừng độ tiện dụng của nó. Data được cập nhật liên tục – đặc biệt là các bài hot được cập nhật hợp âm rất nhanh. Đó là chưa kể đến một tính năng rất hay khác của HÂC đó là cho phép người dùng chuyển tông bài hát một cách nhanh chóng và dễ dàng.
5. Guitar Pro
Guitar Pro thì phải nói là quá lừng danh luôn rồi, nếu bạn chưa cài Guitar Pro trên máy tính thì đã đến lúc rồi đấy. Trên thị trường hiện thời dù có rất nhiều phần mềm về guitar hay nhưng chi tiết, đa dạng và nhiều chức năng nhất thì chắc chắn là Guitar Pro. Khi viết tab, chuyển soạn thì kiên cố Guitar Pro luôn là sự chọn lựa trước nhất của nhiều người.
6. ChordPulse
Đây là phần mềm dành cho anh em chơi guitar lead, nếu bạn muốn tập lead mà không kiếm đâu ra nhạc nền thì Chordpulse sẽ giúp bạn. tuốt luốt những gì bạn cần làm đó là đặt hợp âm, chọn phong cách nhạc và nhấn nút Play. ChordPulse sẽ chơi hợp âm nền để bạn có thể dựa vào đó và lead, phần mềm học tập này đặc biệt hữu ích dành cho các bạn muốn tập lead mà không có band.
7. Songsterr
Nếu bạn là người thẳng tính dùng điện thoại thì app Songsterr là một vũ khí cực mạnh. Với lượng tab đồ sộ đầy chất lượng thì đây là một app rất đồng bạc bạn bỏ ra. Ngoài ra bạn có thể dùng Songsterr hoàn toàn miễn phí trên máy tính phiên bản web. Đặc biệt là cộng đồng mạng trên Songsterr rất nhiệt tình, rất nhiều thành viên tại đây sẵn sàng dành thời kì ra để sửa tab sao cho chính xác và hay nhất.
8. Youtube
Không chỉ là một kênh chia sẻ video tiêu khiển đơn thuần mà giờ đây Youtube đã trở nên một người thầy online của rất nhiều người, không chỉ là người học đàn. Có lẽ không có nơi nào khác trên mạng nhưng mà có nhiều video hướng dẫn chơi guitar miễn phí như Youtube. Bạn không mất một đồng nào nhưng vẫn có thể coi những clip hướng dẫn cực kỳ chất lượng.

----------

